#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Social network forecasts for 2020, according to experts

## Tharsi

What will be the social media space in 2020? During the decade social platform such as Instagram and Pinterest did launch, which was immediately integrated into the marketing of personal and professional social media. :Stick Out Tongue: 

IGTV will be the following television.Subscribe, rate and download podcasts.TikTok will be the next large social media platform.Changes in the sea for compounds of influence

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Tharsi,

IGTV means Instagram TV? Sorry if I am wrong. Can you explain it?

----------

